# Specs again! 6/27/17



## Fishn Fool (Jun 19, 2017)

Hit a limit of 20 specs and 1 red by 09:30 this morning. Rough as hell but road it out and it paid off.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That's what I'm talk'n bout. Nice catch


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Nice trip.


----------



## SALTWATER-ASSASSIN (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice! What'd you catch them on?


----------



## Fishn Fool (Jun 19, 2017)

Live shrimp ant artificial.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Another pomp, congrats!


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

Sweet !!! Congrats. Those look like Jetty fish


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

*Great catch*

Where did you fish this morning? What time did you start?


----------



## Fishn Fool (Jun 19, 2017)

Always in the water by daylight or right before. Caught these fish at the jetties.


----------



## lonestarmb (Jun 14, 2017)

Solid work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishn Fool (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanxx, I see you picked up some nice reds. Some good looking fish.


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

Those pompano are pretty tasty! caught some at the north jetty a couple years ago. Also caught a 40'' ling at the boat cut.


----------



## Cpuckett (Jun 12, 2012)

Fishn Fool said:


> Hit a limit of 20 specs and 1 red by 09:30 this morning. Rough as hell but road it out and it paid off.


Great trip!


----------



## simpyson (May 31, 2017)

Dang, back to back! Nice job


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Great Job sir!


----------



## Sea Pro 210cc (May 19, 2015)

Awesome!


----------

